# TC performance level....



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

From 1 to 10! And please tell why.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

You'e out of control.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm afraid that mstar has no prerogative to start such a thread, especially since we can't see the votes, nor can mods who would normally ask such a question. :tiphat:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm afraid that mstar has no prerogative to start such a thread, especially since we can't see the votes, nor can mods who would normally ask such a question. :tiphat:


Ah, sorry. Delete if you want, Huilu.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

I thought that community polls had to be approved by a moderator before they get publically posted.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> You'e out of control.


Too much internet exposure?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

TC 10, mstar 5.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

All right, all right...none of you have any more right to direct personal attacks at mstar than he does to create such a thread. I know I'm not a mod, but let's be civil, shall we?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> All right, all right...none of you have any more right to direct personal attacks at mstar than he does to create such a thread. I know I'm not a mod, but let's be civil, shall we?


None of the threads previous to yours have been less than civil.

The girl's choices cover the bases quite well in general, without offering an avenue for specific bitches. _*My verdict:*_ the poll is both innocuous and useless.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Ondine said:


> Too much internet exposure?


@mstar, if I was rude I beg you pardon.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> All right, all right...none of you have any more right to direct personal attacks at mstar than he does to create such a thread. I know I'm not a mod, but let's be civil, shall we?


I don't wanna.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

I say we destroy this thread once and for all. 

Okay, here's the story:

*Anecdote:* Yesterday was Columbus Day (for the USA). Therefore, I was bored out of my wits sitting around doing nothing in particular. And if you've ever read children's stories, you'll know that "doing nothing in particular" almost always means _trouble._ Undoubtedly, because I always say either undoubtedly or nevertheless while I am developing the idea for the sentence to come, school had not allowed me to become accustomed to such boredom, if you will. Pasteur and Koch were sitting upstairs between two book-covers, and I had not the energy to examine their microbiological findings at the time. Brahms was certainly tempting to listen to - I simply turned on his Piano Trio No. 2. The formidable wind outside overrode the wonderful sunshine streaming in through the window. In short, I had just spend about four hours getting groceries to make cinnamon rolls, and I was TIRED. Passing time on TC, I searched through threads old and new, and started about 5,000 polls. Or so it seems. Then, in the middle of a light-induced migraine, I decided to start this thread. Why? Because. I don't know, ask the alter-ego that came out during the migraine. Then, I went home and listened to Mozart's Requiem. And found it nostalgic. And so I went to sleep, and dreamt about one of the subjects of another thread. And this thread. And Tchaikovsky. And that was just about the WORST dream I've ever had.

Moral of the story: Examine Pasteur and Koch's findings in the middle of light-induced migraines. And don't start too many threads all at once.

P.S. Thank you for your kindness, for those of you who have forgiven my alter-ego , but I am a girl. Not a "he!" :lol:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> All right, all right...none of you have any more right to direct personal attacks at mstar than he does to create such a thread. I know I'm not a mod, but let's be civil, shall we?


Duplicated gender info. deleted.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> All right, all right...none of you have any more right to direct personal attacks at mstar than he does to create such a thread. I know I'm not a mod, but let's be civil, shall we?


Now,now,don't get excited ---it might affect your precision !!!


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

I give it ten...


...out of a hundred!

:lol:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Too many polls these days...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Mahlerian said:


> Too many polls these days...


Don't worry, you can say it directly to me. 

But, you know, I'm listening to Mahler right now, and I'm feeling there's too much Mahler these days....


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

EricABQ said:


> You'e out of control.


You're out of control! You're out of control! The whole thread is out of control! They're out of control! That woman, that sick, crazy, depraved woman, started this thread here, and she'd like to do it again! She *told* me so! It's just a show! It's a show! It's "Let's Make A Deal"! "Let's Make A Deal"! Hey Huilunsoittaja, you wanna "Make A Deal"? I got an insane moderator who likes to beat the sheet out of women! Whaddya wanna gimme Huilunsoittaja, 3 weeks probation? You, mstar, you! You're supposed to *stand* for somethin'! You're supposed to protect people! But instead you start thread like this! You started it! You did! Hold it! Hold it! I just completed my opening statement!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Mstar 11/10!

TC about 9/10!

:tiphat:


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

DESTROOOOOOOY THE THREEEEEEEAD......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nah, how about we redeem this thread, and make it a good feedback thread. What I would personally like to see happen here on TalkClassical is more interesting classical topics, so I'm not spending all my time in the community forum... I wanna talk about music but no one talks about the things that interest me currently!  And then people don't like my own threads...


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

(Psst.... I think it was more of a "criticize post-sanity mstar in the middle of the night...." 

You know.... 

And to top it off, people won't believe


----------

